# Winter Olympics opening segment!



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

Ya that was cool to watch!


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

There's going to be extensive coverage and recordings here.
2010 Winter Olympics | Video, Schedules, Results, TV | NBC Olympics
http://www.nbcolympics.com/event-results-schedules/index.html

Far as I've seen, it looks like they all seem to go up to HD at 3.5 mbps when you full screen them.

It's pretty cool. It looks like a DVR sort of like the Windoes Media Center a little bit.

They might delay some "TV broadcast" live events however, I dunno.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Anyone see the ski jumping?
Video | Full replay: NH qualifying | NBC Olympics

Are those like little plants then have on the landing?
What are those for?


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

rasmasyean said:


> Anyone see the ski jumping?
> Video | Full replay: NH qualifying | NBC Olympics
> 
> Are those like little plants then have on the landing?
> What are those for?


Yeah I saw those, I don't think they were plants, I saw one go flying when one of the jumpers landed so I think they were just some sort of debris on top of the snow.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

And how cool was it that tons of flag bearers were snowboarders as well? Torah Bright was Australia's flag bearer. :thumbsup:


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

hunter13 said:


> Opening segment was awesome though it was really sad to hear about the passing of that luge rider.


Very sad indeed not the way you want to start the olympics. That video was crazy to watch hopefully they were able to put up more protection in that area.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Such a fan of the Olympics and really glad to see the love that snowboarding is getting this year!! 

Condolences to family and friends of the luge rider that died, very sad. NBC could stop replaying the incident at any time in my opinion, think we all got the point.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

GO OLYMPICS! What an amazing opening ceremony - best winter opening ceremony EVER. I might be a little biased though being a Canadian living in Vancouver. The city is in full-on party mode for the next two weeks, hype!

Definitely very somber to hear about the luger, they showed the actual crash on CTV here in Canada - literally made cringe, very hard to watch.

Is NBC doing the whole tape-delay thing again and showing nothing live like they did in Torino ?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

The ceremony was good, but I about died laughing when they had their technical difficulties with the torch lighting. You could just see the look on Greztky's face as he stood there for that prolonged period of time. Priceless. Kevin Nash too. They all looked kind of irritated.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

NWBoarder28 said:


> The ceremony was good, but I about died laughing when they had their technical difficulties with the torch lighting. You could just see the look on Greztky's face as he stood there for that prolonged period of time. Priceless. *Kevin Nash* too. They all looked kind of irritated.


Yeah NO KIDDING! That was kind of embarrassing to watch, like only 3/4 hydraulics were working or something ? Pretty funny actually.

_edit - Kevin Nash, I think you mean Steve Nash_


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

his jacket was pretty cool


----------



## slanteye (Dec 26, 2008)

iuno i turned it on and saw a dude in tights flying around so i turned it off =P


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

SB4L said:


> Yeah NO KIDDING! That was kind of embarrassing to watch, like only 3/4 hydraulics were working or something ? Pretty funny actually.
> 
> _edit - Kevin Nash, I think you mean Steve Nash_


My bad, I did in fact mean Steve Nash. As I was typing, someone was talking to me about Kevin Pearce, and so I guess I ended up with Kevin Nash. :dunno: It happens sometimes. :laugh:


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

SB4L said:


> GO OLYMPICS! What an amazing opening ceremony - best winter opening ceremony EVER. I might be a little biased though being a Canadian living in Vancouver. The city is in full-on party mode for the next two weeks, hype!
> 
> Definitely very somber to hear about the luger, they showed the actual crash on CTV here in Canada - literally made cringe, very hard to watch.
> 
> Is NBC doing the whole tape-delay thing again and showing nothing live like they did in Torino ?


1:30 into Woman's Hockey is live right at this moment for me.

Hockey Results & Schedules | 2010 Winter Olympics | NBC Olympics

The ones that are over seem to have a replay.

Maybe the ones they put on TV, they wouldn't make it live because they have to show the advertisers bit and force ppl to watch it there first. Like on NBC TV, they had Speed Skating, Ski Jumping, and Biathalon so those weren't live online.


----------



## Sphere (Oct 20, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> Are those like little plants then have on the landing?
> What are those for?


those look like little tree tops... i would imagine its for them to be able to tell where the ground is, and how fast its coming at them... we've all had those days where we cant see a landing and eat shit. that would be bad after jumping 100+ meters


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Go Hannah Kearney! Moguls GOLD! USA USA USA! 

Freestyle skiing - Women's Moguls - Final Results | 2010 Winter Olympics | NBC Olympics


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> Anyone see the ski jumping?
> Video | Full replay: NH qualifying | NBC Olympics
> 
> Are those like little plants then have on the landing?
> What are those for?


Yes these are for visual perspective, just like when they color the snow on a pipe or landing..


----------



## ComicStix (Oct 9, 2009)

Not as good as China, but then again that's like expecting to get the sun and the moon.I actually started laughing when they couldn't get one of the pillars up.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

ComicStix said:


> Not as good as China, but then again that's like expecting to get the sun and the moon.I actually started laughing when they couldn't get one of the pillars up.


They said that China's Opening Ceremony was $300 million dollars.
Canada's was $30 million.

I'd have to say that Canada did a good job with a "low budget" however. They made pretty good use of technology and visuals considering they spent less.

One thing I didn't know about Canada was that they had indians. I alway's thought they are like Eskimos. lol 

I thought they could have circled wolverine arround when he was killing that violin though. It would have been nice if one side of the stadium didn't have to watch his back and the back of the moon all the time.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Woohoo! USA wins first snowboarding event GOLD!
Snowboarding - Men's Snowboard Cross Results | 2010 Winter Olympics | NBC Olympics


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting the results befor it aired. That will make watching it so much more exciting.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

john doe said:


> Thanks for posting the results befor it aired. That will make watching it so much more exciting.


LOL They delay that broadcast where you are? Sry!


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

john doe said:


> Thanks for posting the results befor it aired. That will make watching it so much more exciting.


No shit. 

Don't do that.


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2010)

Was up at Hemlock today and the Canadian Ski Cross team was there practicing.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> No shit.
> 
> Don't do that.


your fault for being born in a country where the Olympic broadcaster decides to tape-delay everything


----------



## ComicStix (Oct 9, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> your fault for being born in a country where the Olympic broadcaster decides to tape-delay everything


I think he lives in the States? You know the 55.95% of us that live on the eastern part of the country get a delay like me. It's not his fault. I agree don't post results before they happen. You ruined snowboard cross for me. lol


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i watched the us snowboard team yesterday. they were beating the italians 

it looks like they aren't using the flannel jackets, though :laugh:


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

SB4L said:


> GO OLYMPICS! What an amazing opening ceremony - best winter opening ceremony EVER. I might be a little biased though being a Canadian living in Vancouver. The city is in full-on party mode for the next two weeks, hype!
> 
> Definitely very somber to hear about the luger, they showed the actual crash on CTV here in Canada - literally made cringe, very hard to watch.
> 
> Is NBC doing the whole tape-delay thing again and showing nothing live like they did in Torino ?


The opening ceremonies were interesting... until they got to the "Lord of the Dance meets Charlie Daniels" bit. 

Yes, we get delays. STUPID NBC :thumbsdown: Though some of it is supposed to be live- like figure skating 


SPAZ said:


> i watched the us snowboard team yesterday. they were beating the italians
> 
> it looks like they aren't using the flannel jackets, though :laugh:


That was an improvement. I finally saw Watanabe wearing one and the white jacket looks a hundred times better.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Last night I was watching the mens downhill skiing at the gym while ESPN was on next to that tv. I saw the results for it as I was watching. Kind of blows it.


----------



## nx_911_turbo (Feb 16, 2009)

ComicStix said:


> I think he lives in the States? You know the 55.95% of us that live on the eastern part of the country get a delay like me. It's not his fault. I agree don't post results before they happen. You ruined snowboard cross for me. lol


Who can post results before they happen? Kind of hard, I believe.

Watching it live is the way to go. That way no one can ruin it for you.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

nx_911_turbo said:


> Who can post results before they happen? Kind of hard, I believe.
> 
> Watching it live is the way to go. That way no one can ruin it for you.


We don't have that option most places.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

I found this article that might be of interest for some of you tape-delayed ppl.

How to Stream the 2010 Vancouver Olympics From Anywhere - PCWorld


----------



## Sphere (Oct 20, 2009)

how bout that semifinal run by Jacobellis? what the hell, she took an unnecessary risk by following that other chick off the first jump so close and having to try to correct, and over-correcting and nailing the gate. anyone agree/disagree?


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Sphere said:


> how bout that semifinal run by Jacobellis? what the hell, she took an unnecessary risk by following that other chick off the first jump so close and having to try to correct, and over-correcting and nailing the gate. anyone agree/disagree?


I saw that part. I'm not sure that was any fault of hers as it's kind of hard to predict. Perhaps that overcorrection did her in, but... This event seems kind of random as to who wins. A lot depends on luck too. I'm sure having the fastest board tuned perfectly for the course helps a lot.

I feel kinda bad for poor Lindsey though. She's gonna have to live with that Torino flashback constantly still. It was prolly like a million dollar mistake too. With gold instead of silver, she prolly coulda rode Shaun White's popularity wake as well and maybe even make snowboarding more popular with women too with her line of products and marketing whatever. And she's a heck of a lot better looking than White!  

Oh well...


----------



## ComicStix (Oct 9, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> I found this article that might be of interest for some of you tape-delayed ppl.
> 
> How to Stream the 2010 Vancouver Olympics From Anywhere - PCWorld


Thanks for the link. Now I can stop yelling at people telling me the results early. lol


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

i really think they pushed the ceremony a little too far towards the aboriginal aspect... i mean, come on now... it was bad enough having everyone think we were eskimos.. now if we aren't inuit, we're native... man... i don't really remember, but that would have been like having lillihammer being all about vikings... sure, its a part of our country and heritige, but its not all we are...

as for te games thus far... decent. too bad about the conditions. but at least people all over the world will realize, "hey.. if there is no snow in february, it must not be true that they are snow covered all year long"...

go canada.


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2010)

tooscoops said:


> i really think they pushed the ceremony a little too far towards the aboriginal aspect... i mean, come on now... it was bad enough having everyone think we were eskimos.. now if we aren't inuit, we're native... man... i don't really remember, but that would have been like having lillihammer being all about vikings... sure, its a part of our country and heritige, but its not all we are...
> 
> as for te games thus far... decent. too bad about the conditions. but at least people all over the world will realize, "hey.. if there is no snow in february, it must not be true that they are snow covered all year long"...
> 
> go canada.


I agree with this.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

Sphere said:


> who just watched the opening segment/scene for the olympics?! How cool was that! nothing but snowboarding for like 3 minutes!


totally agree! want to watch it again. where can I find it? thanks


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

campfortune said:


> totally agree! want to watch it again. where can I find it? thanks


If you can access the nbcolympics Silverlight player, there should be a *Encore: Opening Ceremony, Part 1-3* somewhere in there.


----------

